# Allwood Early Wood Frame Bike with Brass Compression Fittings, Hickory?



## 47jchiggins (Aug 6, 2017)

I am looking for information on this early wood frame bike, the seat is Indian but I can't find any other identifiable markings.
Thanks 
Todd


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 6, 2017)

Hickory?


----------



## 47jchiggins (Aug 6, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Hickory?



I'm not sure. It looks like Hickory, tight grain and dense. All the other Hickory/wood frame bikes that I have seen, use a different method to attach the wood, the brass compression fittings are something I have not seen before. From the top of the seat post to the center of the crank, it measures nearly 24.5".


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 6, 2017)

Nice .bike... if you break one you can replace it.  Nifty I'd say oak is more like it....


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 6, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> Nice .bike... if you break one you can replace it.  Nifty I'd say oak is more like it....



Looks like Hickory or Ash-- Uh-Uh---Can I have it?------Cowboy


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 6, 2017)

Those bronze compaction couplings are the finest joints I've ever seen on a wood frame 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg M (Aug 6, 2017)

The only thing I know is that I'd trade my firstborn for it...


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 7, 2017)

I'm sure he already did...... lol...    :0


Greg M said:


> The only thing I know is that I'd trade my firstborn for it...


----------



## bricycle (Aug 7, 2017)

yeow!


----------



## 47jchiggins (Aug 7, 2017)

Here are a few more pictures. The splines on the handlebars are different than any others I've seen. The chainring and crank arms look the same as the early Hickories.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Aug 7, 2017)

I'm not trying to imply that this is an Indian but I do find it interesting that an Indian saddle is on this bike. If you were going to put a Troxel saddle on it, it would just be stamped Troxel......
Attached is a  page from the 1903 Indian catalog, it lists a Troxel, similar to the saddle on this bike.......
Todd


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 7, 2017)

A beautiful bicycle Todd!  Congrats!


----------



## Blue Streak (Aug 7, 2017)

Per Mike Cates on Wheelmen Message Board this could be an Allwood Bicycle from 1896. Here are two references from _American Medico-Surgical Bulletin_ from July 11, 1896:









Photo of an Allwood Bicycle from _Veteran Cycle Club Library_ website:


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 8, 2017)

It looks to me like it has brass fittings and Allwood claims to use alloy fittings -:> Hmmm.....


----------



## bricycle (Aug 8, 2017)

lol....I thought the lamp shot was bottom of BB! :eek:


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 8, 2017)

Some bikes like this were mail order through sears and other catalogs , 1 name was fitsall , the bike came , and you cut the hickory pieces to fit your size according to the directions supplied,.there was an english version and , I have seen an American example . IT IS Nice,, and 2 thumbs up for Bricycle , I thought the same thing looking at the argonaut on the lamp ?


----------



## Velo-dream (Aug 8, 2017)

love to own it ....


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm in love


----------



## 47jchiggins (Aug 9, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> It looks to me like it has brass fittings and Allwood claims to use alloy fittings -:> Hmmm.....
> 
> View attachment 657196



So, out of curiosity, I removed the seat post to see inside the fitting. The ends of the top tube and seat tube (wood) had markings that look like they were removed from a lathe. When I wiped the dust from inside the fitting, the sidewalls look like polished aluminum or possibly nickel. I thought it could possibly have rubbed off the seat post but the post has no such wear marks, also thought of scoring the inside to verify the material but I'm hoping someone here can confirm what looks like a white metal coated with brass? Interesting......


----------



## 47jchiggins (Aug 13, 2017)

Does anyone have any additional information on the Allwood?
Todd


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 13, 2017)

47jchiggins said:


> Does anyone have any additional information on the Allwood?
> Todd



Very Interesting Cycle... I think you`re right- base metal of combined Aluminum and Nickle with a coating of Brass that was then lacquered. Similar to Anodized Aluminum finishes of the 40s- 50s era. Otherwise, it would oxidize rapidly- similar to the Silver Kings of the 30s.  -----Can I have it?------Cowboy    Huh? Can I?


----------



## barracuda (Aug 14, 2017)

It appears one could purchase the fittings alone and make your own bicycle.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 14, 2017)

https://www.nbmmetals.com/collections/nickel-aluminum-bronze


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 14, 2017)

That is a super badd-arse bike!  My guess, this bike was "restored" many years ago... maybe even before WW2, who knows. But, if you look very closely at the shot of the head tube, you can see a small trace of nickel plating where it meets the cup. Also, the cup has gold paint inside the rust pits (restore evidence). The nuts on the dropout fittings also have nickel traces on them. Somebody may have painstakingly polished the fittings to shiny bronze finish wayyyy back in the day.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 14, 2017)

barracuda said:


> It appears one could purchase the fittings alone and make your own bicycle.
> 
> View attachment 660172



If only some crazy, entrepreneurial fool would do this today!?
I can picture many happy recipients!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 20, 2017)

@47jchiggins I've kept your beautiful bike in the back of my mind and I just came across this which seemed pertinent in "The Modern Bicycle" from 1898. 

The style of connection fitting is obviously different but they describe steel connections and Aluminum / Bronze connections.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Aug 21, 2017)

Jesse McCauley said:


> @47jchiggins I've kept your beautiful bike in the back of my mind and I just came across this which seemed pertinent in "The Modern Bicycle" from 1898.
> 
> The style of connection fitting is obviously different but they describe steel connections and Aluminum / Bronze connections.
> 
> ...



Very interesting stuff, thanks for posting Jesse!
I really appreciate all the information that has been posted about the bike, it is truly a unique work of art, keep the info coming !
Todd


----------



## 47jchiggins (Oct 8, 2017)

Still looking for more information on this gem and potentially a new home.
Thanks,
Todd


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 8, 2017)

Omg totally cool bike


----------



## Mercian (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi,

is it a Persons Majestic toolbag? It has similarities (but is not the same as) the WW2 Military issue bag from Persons.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/persons-military-tool-bag.102152/









Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## 47jchiggins (Oct 11, 2017)

Now on eBay


----------

